# 1600x600 video auf 2 monitore splitten?



## axn (4. März 2005)

Guten Tag!

Hat jemand ein paar Hinweise zu Abspielsoftware, die ein 1600x600 Video im Vollbild auf zwei Monitore verteilen kann?

Dankeschön

axn


----------



## tarcus (6. März 2005)

videolan kann das, hatte ich vor einigen jahren mal sowas gemacht,
http://www.videolan.org


----------



## axn (7. März 2005)

Dankeschön, ich probiers mal.
Wenn jemand noch einen Hinweis hat, her damit!

axn


----------



## tarcus (15. März 2005)

Kannst du bitte dann posten obs hingehauen hat, und auch gleich ne kurze Beschreibung, möchte mir das auch wieder machen zum filme gucken  
Auf jeden Fall ist dabei wichtig, dass beide Monitore die gleichen sind, sonst kannst du das echt vergessen. Aus deiner Auflösung 1600x600 schliess ich jetzt mal, das dieser Fall auf dich zu tritt


----------



## axn (17. März 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Muss gestehen, dass ich es noch gar nicht versucht habe. Habe zwar nun schon eine ganze Reihe solcher Player auf meinem Schulrechner liegen, es scheitert momentan aber noch daran, dass ich meinen USB Stick verborgt habe, und zuhause keinen Zugang zum Netz habe. Bei uns hat es auch noch ein wenig Zeit.
Außerdem planen wir gerade den (wohl recht einfach herzustellenden) Nachbau eines Hardwaresplitters, und sollte das funktionieren werd ich die Player erstmal gar nicht mehr brauchen...

mfg

axn


----------

